# Gwesty'r Graig a'r Ffynnon, Mehefin 2014



## cunningplan (Jun 1, 2014)

Didn't expect to do anything today, needed to go to Bristol so Mrs plan & myself shot off over the bridge and picked up the parts, as we had plenty of time we headed up the A38 stopping for a picnic by a canal before heading home.
Since starting doing this we now keep off the main roads and get down as many old and narrow lanes we can. On the way pass Abergavenny Mrs said we could stop for a coffee so we stopped in this pubs car park. It looked well derped and didn't give it another thought but noticed a couple of "For Sale" boards on a house and old building up the road. I didn't take my camera but with coffe in hand I walked up the road, the house was open but there was already work started and the inside was gutted. I crossed the road to look at the other building, again this was open but just full of junk and not worth it.
I walked back to the car and noticed a written sign on the door about dumping, I opened the door and had a quick look, as I said its well derped and half has been burnt down, but I grabbed my camera (And that was all) and with the warning from the Mrs "Don't be long" I was snapping away.

I thought it was worth a look, hope you do as well.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/sets/72157644911469266/

























































Just if you were wondering
The "Rock and Fountain Hotel, June 2014


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 1, 2014)

nice decay in here mate, good effort


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 1, 2014)

Love the Welsh sign


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jun 2, 2014)

Lots of welshness, excellent explore : )


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice little find that


----------



## krela (Jun 2, 2014)

Bristol? You should have popped in for a cuppa.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice one! bet this was a cosy one in its day.


----------



## chazman (Jul 25, 2014)

i bet it was smart in its day.i love the archways. well done


----------



## gerwyn42 (Jul 26, 2014)

I used to work there, many years ago. It got its name because of the open spring which used to run through the building and couldn't be stopped.


----------

